# Light it up !!! (PHOTOS)



## Scootermsp (Sep 26, 2008)

Some Photos of the 30 plate heat exchanger set up with a hydronic system. The inside boiler circ loop pulls from the boiler drain outlet and is pushed through the exchanger and back into the boiler at the pressure relief valve at the the top left front corner. I filled the 5036 yesterday, about 200 gallons from my well (was 52 Degrees F). Filled box about 3/4 full, put in two road flares, closed the door, and voila about 1.5 hours later it was up to temp at 185 F. One picture is of the growing woodpile another is of the Thermo pex where it enters my basement through the foundation. It is working very well, any questions about this install, I will answer them here.


----------



## Scootermsp (Sep 26, 2008)

*More Photos*

MORE>>>>>

WORTH THE WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mimilkman1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice work, do it all yourself? My gf thinks I'm a fool cause I said that the plumbing is beautiful.  Women! Now you will find yourself waking up in the middle of the night wondering how your fire is doing, get up, look out window at furnace and smile. Happy burning!

Kyle


----------



## mga (Sep 26, 2008)

mimilkman1 said:


> Very nice work, do it all yourself? My gf thinks I'm a fool cause I said that the plumbing is beautiful.  Women! Now you will find yourself waking up in the middle of the night wondering how your fire is doing, get up, look out window at furnace and smile. Happy burning!
> 
> Kyle



lol....i was going to comment on the plumbing job too....so, two fools hanging around.

nice work!!!


----------



## woodguy105 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice work and set up. 

So the heated water from the OWB never goes through the heating system....just hits the exchanger and heats the water running through to the baseboards? 

I always thought the OWB heated water was directly tied into the "loop" of the house hold baseboard system.


----------



## CharlieG (Sep 26, 2008)

:agree2: Make that three!


----------



## czar800 (Sep 26, 2008)

.





Very Nice!!!!!! I got a 6048 on the way.... Its sitting at the dealers lot!!!!!!!





I say again VERY NICE!!!!




.


----------



## Scootermsp (Sep 26, 2008)

woodguy105 said:


> Nice work and set up.
> 
> So the heated water from the OWB never goes through the heating system....just hits the exchanger and heats the water running through to the baseboards?
> 
> I always thought the OWB heated water was directly tied into the "loop" of the house hold baseboard system.



My installation keeps the inside system pressurized (18 psi) and the OWB side remains unpressureized. The plate exchanger speed of transfer is very surprising to me. We'll see how it works as the weather cools off and it's cycling more. I have the OWB set at the factory temp of 185F. My aquastat on the Weil-McLean is at 140F. If I find the oil burner kicking on I'll raise the OWB to 190F (It can go to 195F). I also have 15 gallons of hydronic antifreeze in the OWB (just in case). A plumber buddy of mine helped me out, I wish I could claim it as my own work, I think it came out great. I gave some of these pics to my CB dealer today and he thought it looked awesome as well. If you are considering a similar set-up I can post more pics of what you need to see. Also not pictured, have a 1/2" freshwater line cut into the return pex with a back-check valve----DO YOU WANT TO BE OUT THERE IN JANUARY CLIMBING ON THIS THING WITH A GARDEN HOSE WHEN IT'S 5 BELOW ZERO?
This allows adding water to the OWB from your basement.


----------



## Scootermsp (Sep 26, 2008)

mimilkman1 said:


> Very nice work, do it all yourself? My gf thinks I'm a fool cause I said that the plumbing is beautiful.  Women! Now you will find yourself waking up in the middle of the night wondering how your fire is doing, get up, look out window at furnace and smile. Happy burning!
> 
> Kyle




Kyle, I have binoculars in my bedroom, I can look out my BR window and check the temp from the comfort of inside!!!!!! I might just get a cheappie pair on ebay just for this task.


----------



## ktm250rider (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice, especially the thermometers on the lines from the HX. I may need to steal that idea when I fix the slight leak i have on one of my compression fittings.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice to have the option to add water that way. I got my 6048 last November. It has run non stop and we haven't had to add a drop of water.


----------



## woodguy105 (Sep 26, 2008)

Scootermsp said:


> My installation keeps the inside system pressurized (18 psi) and the OWB side remains unpressureized. The plate exchanger speed of transfer is very surprising to me. We'll see how it works as the weather cools off and it's cycling more. I have the OWB set at the factory temp of 185F. My aquastat on the Weil-McLean is at 140F. If I find the oil burner kicking on I'll raise the OWB to 190F (It can go to 195F). I also have 15 gallons of hydronic antifreeze in the OWB (just in case). A plumber buddy of mine helped me out, I wish I could claim it as my own work, I think it came out great. I gave some of these pics to my CB dealer today and he thought it looked awesome as well. If you are considering a similar set-up I can post more pics of what you need to see. Also not pictured, have a 1/2" freshwater line cut into the return pex with a back-check valve----DO YOU WANT TO BE OUT THERE IN JANUARY CLIMBING ON THIS THING WITH A GARDEN HOSE WHEN IT'S 5 BELOW ZERO?
> This allows adding water to the OWB from your basement.




Great idea setting up line to refill from the basement. Wish I could say I have an OWB on the horizon...will have to stick with our woodstoves for now. Best of luck with it.


----------



## iCreek (Sep 26, 2008)

Scooter - very nice work and thanks for taking and sharing the pics......

ps. most people think were crazy looking at plumbing and install pics and having a good 'ol time !!!


----------



## wdanforth (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice install. Looks like you need more wood.


----------



## Scootermsp (Sep 26, 2008)

*11-12 cords*



wdanforth said:


> Nice install. Looks like you need more wood.



That angle is a little deceiving I've got 11-12 cords back there.


----------



## OilHead (Sep 27, 2008)

Interesting install . Whats with the delivery line though is that garden hose ?


----------



## Scootermsp (Sep 27, 2008)

*Pex*



OilHead said:


> Interesting install . Whats with the delivery line though is that garden hose ?



No, it's 1" PEX oxygen barrier tubing. I don't think garden hose would hold up to 185 degree F water for too long. (Also I can guarantee it's not within code to use garden hose for hydronic heating)


----------



## Scootermsp (Sep 27, 2008)

*Pipe*



blackdogon57 said:


> Nice to have the option to add water that way. I got my 6048 last November. It has run non stop and we haven't had to add a drop of water.



Do you have the standard 2 sections of 4' pipe or did you add to it? I am considering adding another section with the brace that hooks onto the roof lug of the unt. Might have a better draft and get the smoke up just a little more.
.


----------



## cat320 (Sep 27, 2008)

Scootermsp said:


> Some Photos of the 30 plate heat exchanger set up with a hydronic system. The inside boiler circ loop pulls from the boiler drain outlet and is pushed through the exchanger and back into the boiler at the pressure relief valve at the the top left front corner. I filled the 5036 yesterday, about 200 gallons from my well (was 52 Degrees F). Filled box about 3/4 full, put in two road flares, closed the door, and voila about 1.5 hours later it was up to temp at 185 F. One picture is of the growing woodpile another is of the Thermo pex where it enters my basement through the foundation. It is working very well, any questions about this install, I will answer them here.



Looks very good we have to get out 6048 on line now just got it on the pad and piped in underground.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Sep 27, 2008)

Scootermsp said:


> Do you have the standard 2 sections of 4' pipe or did you add to it? I am considering adding another section with the brace that hooks onto the roof lug of the unt. Might have a better draft and get the smoke up just a little more.
> .



Have 2 sections of pipe. I considered adding on in the beginning as it smoked quite a bit the first week or so. I was told by CB dealer that it would smoke a lot until the paint on the inside had cured. I figured he was laying on the BS but he was bang on. I hardly notice the smoke at all. I ran it all summer for hot water and pool heating. I had to go over to check many times to see if it was still runiing as there was no smoke at all. I also find that when the flu is open and the fan is running , the smoke is literally blown right up the stack
and usually keeps going up and away.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 27, 2008)

HEY THEIRS SMOKE COMING FROM YOUR OUT HOUSE TOM TREES:jawdrop:


----------



## Scootermsp (Sep 27, 2008)

tomtrees58 said:


> HEY THEIRS SMOKE COMING FROM YOUR OUT HOUSE TOM TREES:jawdrop:



It's my wife's Chili...the damn stuff went right through me!!!!!!


----------



## roadkingjd (Sep 30, 2008)

*OWF install*

Scootermsp - Looks great!

I am anxiously awaiting my new Sequoyah E3400 gasification OWF.
I am going to get everything hooked up so when the stove arrives (Nov15th) I can get heating.

I was curious to how many square feet you are heating and your choice of the 30 plate exchanger?

Also curious to why there are so many circulator pumps on your heating system?

I have a 3000sqf house with 4 baseboard zones, 1 hot water (boiler mate) zone and a zone for my garage space heater. I only have one circulator pump.  

JD


----------



## Scootermsp (Sep 30, 2008)

roadkingjd said:


> Scootermsp - Looks great!
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting my new Sequoyah E3400 gasification OWF.
> I am going to get everything hooked up so when the stove arrives (Nov15th) I can get heating.
> ...



Thanks, I'm heating a 4600 sq. ft house. I don't keep it all warm all the time though. My dealer told me anything over 30 plates was just overkill and a waste of money. My house is 4 yrs old. I built it myself so I went nuts with the insulation. All windows are Pella double pane argon filled. The three Taco pumps you see together feed 2 air handlers and a set of baseboards in the room over my garage. The 1st floor is one zone that I have always set back to 50F at 7PM then back to 70 at 7AM. The second floor air handler serves 2 zones with motorized dampers. And the third again is for the baseboards in the room over the garage (We only heat this when the kids are home from school, weekend,snowday, etc). The 4th pump you see (left near 80 Gal hot water storage tank) does domestic hot water. By adding an exchanger I didn't change anything else with my whole system such as thermostats, basically the system functions exactly the way it did before except the boiler doesn't kick on. I should have done this when I built the house !!!


----------



## sloth9669 (Oct 1, 2008)

*mass*

what part of mass are you in and how are the state laws...


----------



## Scootermsp (Oct 1, 2008)

*Mass.*

Central and there are no state laws yet, only local. I have a acreage so not an issue for me.


----------



## roadkingjd (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation on your setup. 
I will be referencing your work as I set mine up. 

I've attached a picture of my current setup. I think I'll do as you did and pull from the drain spigot and push back through the overpressure port.

Any thoughts on the pump size for this circ loop? Does this pump run continuous 24X7?


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey scooter, nice work. congrats... If your Weil Mclain fires up when you have the circulating pump running you may have an issue with the water overheating in your furnace. Looks like your pumps may be fighting each other with the circulating pump loop coming out of the drain on the furnace. If it does and you don't feel like just shutting it off when you change over to gas you could put a thermocoupler on your incoming OWB line and set if to shut off your circulating pump at say 130ish. Just a thought, I'm no plumber.


----------



## Scootermsp (Nov 12, 2008)

*Works great*



Johnny Ringo said:


> Hey scooter, nice work. congrats... If your Weil Mclain fires up when you have the circulating pump running you may have an issue with the water overheating in your furnace. Looks like your pumps may be fighting each other with the circulating pump loop coming out of the drain on the furnace. If it does and you don't feel like just shutting it off when you change over to gas you could put a thermocoupler on your incoming OWB line and set if to shut off your circulating pump at say 130ish. Just a thought, I'm no plumber.




My oil burner has not kicked on at all. I'm coming up on 2 months without burning a drop of oil. The pumps are not fighting each other. I can tell this as the HX is pulling 30 degrees off the OWB water as it passes through. I couldn't be happier. BTW this is done exactly as recommended by my CB dealer and he really is aces when it comes to this stuff. Thanks...good luck.


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Nov 12, 2008)

glad your having a ball with your new stove scooter. same here. pumps fighting each other was a bad way to put my heads up. My set up is pretty similar to yours. When my circulating pump is running, like yours I pull the water out thru the bottom of my weil-mclain. If my weil-mclain is running (heating water) and I continue to pull water out the bottom with my circulating pump I can boil water in my weil-mclain. I'm fighting thermodynamics. Not a big deal since I've literally shut the propain valve off on my tank. I played around before I lit my cb. Ran the weil-mclain with the circulating pump running and she boiled a bit when it was set at my normal 180 degree cut off. I wasn't sure about pulling water backwards thru my weil-mclain while it was heating and it turned out to be a bit of an issue for me. Nothing serious I just don't run the circulating pump with my weil mclain heating. Turns out the cb is doing so well I don't forsee ever running the propain again. anyway just in case you happen to run into my problem you got an idea what I found out...


----------



## Scootermsp (Nov 12, 2008)

Johnny Ringo said:


> glad your having a ball with your new stove scooter. same here. pumps fighting each other was a bad way to put my heads up. My set up is pretty similar to yours. When my circulating pump is running, like yours I pull the water out thru the bottom of my weil-mclain. If my weil-mclain is running (heating water) and I continue to pull water out the bottom with my circulating pump I can boil water in my weil-mclain. I'm fighting thermodynamics. Not a big deal since I've literally shut the propain valve off on my tank. I played around before I lit my cb. Ran the weil-mclain with the circulating pump running and she boiled a bit when it was set at my normal 180 degree cut off. I wasn't sure about pulling water backwards thru my weil-mclain while it was heating and it turned out to be a bit of an issue for me. Nothing serious I just don't run the circulating pump with my weil mclain heating. Turns out the cb is doing so well I don't forsee ever running the propain again. anyway just in case you happen to run into my problem you got an idea what I found out...



I see what you mean now. My aquastat on the W-M is set down to 140*F, so unless the OWB goes way down/out the oil burner won't kick on. If the OWB is sending in water at 140 F I wouldn't think the boiling inside the W-M would be an issue. If anything it will heat the OWB loop. You agree?


----------



## John D (Nov 12, 2008)

Scooter,nice setup and boiler piping! I just found this thread today.I was thinking about doing the same thing you did and use the boiler drain,and blowoff spigot.My boiler is a similar Weil Mcclain 3 section,and i have 3 zones off it now.Do you have the heat exchange and OWB circulators wired to stay on 24/7,which keeps the main boiler at OWB temps,or do you have them set off the aquastat on the main boiler,to start pumping when temps drop in the main boiler.I was wondering how much $$ it would cost to just leave those 2 on 24/7 during the cold months,which is what i plan to do,as i have a slab on grade construction,and my boiler pex goes thru my attic,and drops down,so i dont want to shut my circulator off unless I run antifreeze.I was also wondering how much 15 gallon of antifreeze drops the freezing point of your boiler when it holds over 200 gallons of water,kinda seems like a drop in the bucket.I figured Id have to buy a 55 GAL drum of antifreeze at the minimum if I wanted to protect down to zero at least. My OWB is supposed to be a Shaver 250,but it still isnt here yet,ordered mid June.Trying to get as ready as I can for it,I have a natures comfort unit in my eyesights,if this Shaver dont get here soon.Again,very nice work,I really like your setup.


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Nov 12, 2008)

when I played around with mine I didn't (couldn't) make it boil at 140. It wasn't till I got (160-180) that it started banging. Now that I've been running for a few months I feel confident that I could set the thermocoupler on my incoming OWB line to 150-160 and have my weil mclain fire up at 140. That would shut down my circulating pump if I droped below 150-160 and my w-m could take over and flow properly. But now I'ved gained enough confidence in the cb so I really haven't thought about my automatic backup. I set my themocoupler to it's lowest setting and forgot about it. I guess with real winter coming I should revisit the subject and set the thermocoupler properly. But then I'd have to open my pro-pain valve just in case and I really like the idea of that pig being choked off.LOL And now that I think of it I don't know just how low my boiler temps would go if all zones were calling for heat at the same time and my cb was bottoming out at 175. I'd hate to have a premature ignition on my w-m, just a matter of gereral principles. The w-m needs to stay off till I reach some sort of time record that is yet to be determined. Like two or three years or till my twisted logic says the cb is paid for itself. Life is good.


----------



## Scootermsp (Nov 12, 2008)

*Circs on 24/7*

Keeps the OWB and W-M temps fairly close. I cut the SP on the CB back to 180*F for now (will go back to 185F for the colder weather) and noticed the wood savings. I noticed it kept up well last night when the wife decided to fill the 120 Gallon Hot tub for my kids to have a bath/swimming party. Typically when multiple zones are pulling heat I find the gauge on the water coming out the drain down as low as 120-125F. It returns at 140-150F (with CB bottomed out) however gauge on front of W-M hasn't gone below 155-160F. Keep in mind this is with a 180F setpoint. 185 setpoint keeps temps 5-10F higher systemwide. Install plenty of thermometers so you have a full picture of what is going on in both loops.


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 15, 2008)

Scootermsp said:


> Kyle, I have binoculars in my bedroom, I can look out my BR window and check the temp from the comfort of inside!!!!!! I might just get a cheappie pair on ebay just for this task.




Nice Install,
Try a wireless bbq thermometer, I put one on my supply line so I can check it from anywhere in the house.

Attached is a IR photo of my Central 4436 all fired up.

Mogollon


----------



## Scootermsp (Nov 17, 2008)

*BBQ Therm*



Mogollon said:


> Nice Install,
> Try a wireless bbq thermometer, I put one on my supply line so I can check it from anywhere in the house.
> 
> Attached is a IR photo of my Central 4436 all fired up.
> ...




Will be getting one soon, thanks


----------



## urhstry (Dec 1, 2008)

I have to tell you Scooter, your pictures are helping me a lot with my install. +1 for sharing your work.


----------



## John D (Dec 1, 2008)

urhstry said:


> I have to tell you Scooter, your pictures are helping me a lot with my install. +1 for sharing your work.



I second that! They helped m as well. I had wanted to tie into the boiler the way he did,but wasn't sure if the 3/4" lines would be enough.Thanks to scooters work,and pics i know mine will be fine.


----------



## Scootermsp (Dec 1, 2008)

*No Problem!*



John D said:


> I second that! They helped m as well. I had wanted to tie into the boiler the way he did,but wasn't sure if the 3/4" lines would be enough.Thanks to scooters work,and pics i know mine will be fine.



Glad to help....NOW enjoy your FREE heat! I was happy to have mine last night when I got home from the Patriots-Steelers game...sitting in the pouring rain for 3 quarters was like putting on your winter clothes, pulling a chair and television into the bathtub and turning the shower on cold! I will say the Sorel Conquest Steel toe boots I got were awesome...my feet were dry and warm.


----------



## Scootermsp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Any others needed?*



urhstry said:


> I have to tell you Scooter, your pictures are helping me a lot with my install. +1 for sharing your work.



Oh, if you need additional photos or get balled up let me know.


----------



## John D (Dec 2, 2008)

Scootermsp said:


> Glad to help....NOW enjoy your FREE heat!


 
Its hard to enjoy any heat when your waiting 6 months for a Shaver wood boiler! Scooter Ive been calling CB dealers,and no one wants to sell me a 5036,they are trying to sell me a 6084.I notice you have a lot more sq ft than me,and your running a 5036, I have 3400 sq ft and hot water,I think the 6084 is a bit excessive considering im replacing 1000-1100 gallons a yr in oil.The 6084 is very large and over 3000 more than the Shaver i was supposed to get.Is your 5036 enough for you,how often are you loading it,and how much oil did you burn a yr before you had the CB,thanks gain for all your pics and help.


----------



## i'mstihlaguy (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Scootermsp, what are the spigot valves for on your supply and return lines where they come through the concrete wall?


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Dec 2, 2008)

*6048 John D*

Hey there John D. I have a 6048 and 3600 sq feet more or less. Live in Northern Wisconsin. I spoke with quite a few owners before I settled on the 6048 vs 5036. 6048 requires once a day filling here. It's is a bit much for October and early november with it calling for heat only every three or four hours with temps above 30 because of the 400 gallons of storage. But I have yet to burn a stick of quality hardwood yet this winter. It's been down to -10 and I haven't filled more than once an evening with nothing but popple. Most of the guys around here with the 5036's get into the habit of filling twice a day. No complaints from either camp they all love there stoves. good luck


----------



## Scootermsp (Dec 2, 2008)

*Replacing about 1700 Gallons of oil*



John D said:


> Its hard to enjoy any heat when your waiting 6 months for a Shaver wood boiler! Scooter Ive been calling CB dealers,and no one wants to sell me a 5036,they are trying to sell me a 6084.I notice you have a lot more sq ft than me,and your running a 5036, I have 3400 sq ft and hot water,I think the 6084 is a bit excessive considering im replacing 1000-1100 gallons a yr in oil.The 6084 is very large and over 3000 more than the Shaver i was supposed to get.Is your 5036 enough for you,how often are you loading it,and how much oil did you burn a yr before you had the CB,thanks gain for all your pics and help.



Keep in mind 3 women in house using hot water thats why it's so high. I'd say about 1400 gallons for heat though. I load the 5036 in the morning and at supper. I don't really pack it though. I find it easy to deal with this way due to my schedule. I finally loaded it good last week one cold night with red oak and it went 24 hrs. I find that it will burn the amount you put in even if it wasn't needed. Two times a day works for me. When it was making DHW only it was going about 3 days on junk wood. For your application I wouldn't spent the extra $$$ for the 6048 when the 5036 will be fine for you. If I had it to do all over again I'd have to think long and hard before going for the 6048.
The spigots on the hose entry are the lowest point in the system, so if I ever need to drain the lines it can be done there without pumps or compressed air.


----------



## Slick (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm not burning yet in my 5036 so take this for what it's worth (getting closer! for the shop at least) ...but I'll be heating a 1300 sq foot house and 2800sq foot business (steel building, 16ft ceiling in half of it, half of it insulate well, half not so well)...my CB dealer said my 5036 will keep up, the 6048 would have been his first choice but considering even the 5036 (and 100 feet of thermopex and assecories etc) was already more than I wanted to spend...I wasn't getting a 6048...he said around here (north east PA) the 5036 is by far his most popular model...CB does more 6048's out in the midwest but he said he has houses in the 3-4000ft range around here all running 5036's....that 6048 looks like a HOUSE compared to a 5036 ...the firebox scared me how big it was when I saw it  Looks like a half a cord fits in there....thing is huge..


----------



## Scootermsp (Dec 2, 2008)

*Slick*



Slick said:


> I'm not burning yet in my 5036 so take this for what it's worth (getting closer! for the shop at least) ...but I'll be heating a 1300 sq foot house and 2800sq foot business (steel building, 16ft ceiling in half of it, half of it insulate well, half not so well)...my CB dealer said my 5036 will keep up, the 6048 would have been his first choice but considering even the 5036 (and 100 feet of thermopex and assecories etc) was already more than I wanted to spend...I wasn't getting a 6048...he said around here (north east PA) the 5036 is by far his most popular model...CB does more 6048's out in the midwest but he said he has houses in the 3-4000ft range around here all running 5036's....that 6048 looks like a HOUSE compared to a 5036 ...the firebox scared me how big it was when I saw it  Looks like a half a cord fits in there....thing is huge..



Keep in mind that if your business is closed at night and no one is home during the day you can drop the T-stats somewhat at each building when they are not occupied and your 5036 will EASILY keep up. I drop my first floor to 50F at night and it saves wood like you wouldn't believe. If you set back your business to 55F at night and set the T-stat to go back to say 68F at 7:00 AM, you can load up your 5036 at 6:30 and it will be good to go for when the business building calls for heat. If you plan on keeping everything warm 24/7..... you better have a lot of wood.


----------



## Slick (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh no...I'm a scrooge when it comes to heat, ask my girlfriend  I keep it cold in the shop...I work strange hours out there so the last few years I've literally turned the heat off when I wasn't in there...the propane bill was killing me but it takes to long to heat up which got me looking into the OWB  It'll be at 50 when I'm not in there (which is better than what it stays at now)...my house...heck if I have it at 68 my girlfriend will think it's a heat wave  I hate propane bills....been freezing her out for years...

I'll post up some pictures of my install in the next week or so...bit of a different install...had to run the lines through my shop to get to the house... like into building, up the wall, along an Ibeam in the ceiling, back down the wall and out the building to the house...not fun


----------



## John D (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Im just trying to weigh my options here,very frustrated that I ordered early,and planned it all out so I would be needing to install the stove in the cold weather,and now I am scrambling to get info on other OWB's and try to salvage my heating bills for this winter,Ive been burning oil for almost a month and 1/2 now.I think the 5036 will be fine,heck Shaver was telling me the 165 would be good enough for me,and its small next to the 5036.


----------



## barnyardman (Dec 3, 2008)

*My new Heatmor 200css*

Had my new Heatmor 200css installed 2 weeks ago. Here are some pics. Will have some under the house pics later.












Pump is a Taco 0011 f4






Wood


----------



## urhstry (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Scooter, now that the colder weather is here, how is that 30 plate HX working for you? Still keeping up to speed?


----------



## Scootermsp (Dec 19, 2008)

*Good to go*



urhstry said:


> Hey Scooter, now that the colder weather is here, how is that 30 plate HX working for you? Still keeping up to speed?



Still working great. It's snowing like a bastard right now. About 14-16" since 1:30 PM. I still owe you some photos.


----------



## i'mstihlaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Scooter, I just noticed in your first pictures that the pump is vertical. My instructions say that the pump body has to lay horizontal for proper lubrication. Maybe yours is different. I don't know alot about it but just thought I would ask.


----------



## Scootermsp (Dec 27, 2008)

*Pump Orientation*



i'mstihlaguy said:


> Scooter, I just noticed in your first pictures that the pump is vertical. My instructions say that the pump body has to lay horizontal for proper lubrication. Maybe yours is different. I don't know alot about it but just thought I would ask.



It is OK to orient the pump vertically (my wrap-around) as long as it is used in a pressurized system. According to TACO website you need at least 20 PSI for this. I'm at 18 PSI according to my Weil-Mclain pressure gauge, I spoke to a customer service/tech guy at TACO and he thought I would be OK with 18 PSI. I only have it that way for access/replacement ease.


----------



## urhstry (Dec 27, 2008)

OK, but isn't that part of your system the non-pressurized part? The pressurized sytem is your W-M. The non-pressurized system is the OWB loop. Or am i missing something?


----------



## Scootermsp (Dec 27, 2008)

*Pump orientation*

Look at the 1st photo (wraparound pump and water to water HX) the pump on the wraparound side can only be like that (wet rotor facing down) on a pressuized system (it is), the Taco 009 on the OWB is placed in a manner I have found to be standard and is shown to be installed like that in the CB owner's manual. The OWB is not pressurized. Hope that clears it up. Go to the Taco website and look at this spec sheets for the pump.
http://www.taco-hvac.com/uploads/FileLibrary/100-1.8.pdf


----------



## November Wolf (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey Scootermsp, I just want to thank you for your thread on your 5036. It has helped me alot on installing my 6048. I really appreciate guys like you helping other people and hopefully my thread on my install will help someone as well. Have a Happy New Year. 

Anthony


----------



## urhstry (Jan 1, 2009)

OK, I am a little confused. What i am reading here is that a pump should NOT be running in the vertical position. However, almost all the pics I have seen on here of OWB, they are all in the vertical position. My Shaver came with the pump mounted and it is in the vertical position. Is that why some of us are experienceing failures? What am I missing here?


----------



## November Wolf (Jan 1, 2009)

urhstry said:


> OK, I am a little confused. What i am reading here is that a pump should NOT be running in the vertical position. However, almost all the pics I have seen on here of OWB, they are all in the vertical position. My Shaver came with the pump mounted and it is in the vertical position. Is that why some of us are experienceing failures? What am I missing here?



You can install the pumps vertical or horizontal but the the motor shaft must remain in the horizontal position.


----------



## Scootermsp (Nov 25, 2009)

November Wolf said:


> Hey Scootermsp, I just want to thank you for your thread on your 5036. It has helped me alot on installing my 6048. I really appreciate guys like you helping other people and hopefully my thread on my install will help someone as well. Have a Happy New Year.
> 
> Anthony




How is season 2 working out with the 6048?


----------



## dsm382 (Nov 25, 2009)

mga said:


> lol....i was going to comment on the plumbing job too....so, two fools hanging around.
> 
> nice work!!!


do I hear THREE ?

GOOD JOB...

still can't bring myself to installing a boiler system, keep hearing they burn WAY more wood then a standard furnace. other then the house NOT being cold when i get up a 5 am,  that is a consideration.....


----------



## November Wolf (Nov 25, 2009)

Scootermsp said:


> How is season 2 working out with the 6048?



It has been working great. I fired it up at the end of august and no problems what so ever. I started out burning poplar when it was warmer out but now I am throwing in a couple pieces of maple to keep some coals in there. It's a great unit and I am very pleased. How's yours been working?


----------



## Scootermsp (Nov 25, 2009)

I could not be happier. I ran it until July 8th mostly for DHW. Fired up on Labor Day. My wood this year is much better seasoned so the increase in performance is quite marked. I still have my set point at 175F. This saves a Yitload of wood. I will keep it there until we start to get night time temps in the 20s.


----------

